# Is counseling worth it? : /



## santamonicapear (Dec 26, 2011)

So my h and i met about 3 years ago. I had a boyfried (emotionally abusive azzhole) and he had a girlfriend (psychopath cheater). I had a crush on him from the moment i saw him and mutual friends tried to set us up. Basically, we never really connected because I was still (stupidly) attached to my idiot bf. Almost a year later, I contacted him saying I couldnt stop thinking of him and we started hanging out. Unfortunately, I had a hard time opening up to him and letting my guard down because I was so shy and I was intimidated dating someone 7 years my senior (ridiculous, i know). We had fun and he really liked me and I like him but we both had trouble communicating. So after a month, I started to realize our problem (which was mostly mine) and he broke up with me. I was devastated. He's an mma fighter and was depressed because of an injury and he was apparently banging his head against the wall trying to make things work out. After that, I find out (a week later) that he already slept with a girl he worked with that he was confiding in AND had slept with another girl a week into us hanging out (not dating and we hadnt slept together, but still). After two weeks of us being broken up, he was miserable and we talked and i thoroughly opened up to him. We've been very happy ever since and got married in June. He's a really, really good man and such a good husband, but it kills me because I think about this crap all the time. Its bugging me a lot. What should i do? Thanks


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

I dont really understand your post its a bit mixed up. But your question if counselling is worth it. It costs a lot and really depends if the counsellor is good or not. I would think in your case where there is no question of divorce it should be helpful.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What are you hoping counseling will achieve for you? 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

